# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Żółta skóra na stopach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dłuższego czasu moja skóra na stopach ma odcień zółty. Z początku myślałam, że to od karotenu, ale nie stosuję w dużych ilościach. Nie używam też samoopalacza. Najbardziej żółte są pięty i palce od zewnętrznej strony. 
Jakie mogą być przyczyny żółtej skóry na stopach i co w tym przypadku powinnam zrobić?
Proszę o poradę
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.,.

----------


## Karaoke

Ile tego karotenu bieżesz ? Odstaw go na jakiś czas i poobserwuj.

----------

